# Using tug toys as rewards



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been using a ball as a reward in training with my malinois pup for some time now and it works well. However, I would like to use a tug as well as it will keep her closer to me when doing heeling work. (Food works fine, but I would like to be able to switch it up more and include toys as they're a great motivator for her.) The problem is that when it comes to tug toys of any kind she does not want to give them up. She whines and is quite frantic about it. My hope is also that by making it a game and reward it will help address the frantic response. Would you teach and "out" command to address this issue? If not, what would you suggest?

Thanks in advance for your comments and suggestions. Learning about schutzhund is providing as many learning experiences as challenges. 

Kate


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Katie, I used a ball for everything. But my dog was possesive for the ball. It would make lots of drive, but it often took a long time to get the ball back. So, I switched to a tug. We seem have a similar but vice versa on the toys. I found after a few months with the tug my dog is much happier without conflict. she still is not as nuts for the tug as she is for a ball. But it's not like she is low drive. 

I am sure you have tried 2 tugs that look exactly alike to trade with...? this sometimes is an easy solution. But I will tell you I got so obsessed with trying to teach my dog to not be possesive with the ball, I created conflict and problem in training because of it. As soon as I gave an inch and just gave my dog a toy she was more willing to bring to me and play with. Things got better. 

So, try some things. But If I can give you any hints, do not make a problem out of nothing.


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the perspective James. Maybe I will just stick with the ball and not let the tug issue be an issue. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Katie McLellan said:


> I have been using a ball as a reward in training with my malinois pup for some time now and it works well. However, I would like to use a tug as well as it will keep her closer to me when doing heeling work. (Food works fine, but I would like to be able to switch it up more and include toys as they're a great motivator for her.) The problem is that when it comes to tug toys of any kind she does not want to give them up. She whines and is quite frantic about it. My hope is also that by making it a game and reward it will help address the frantic response. Would you teach and "out" command to address this issue? If not, what would you suggest?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments and suggestions. Learning about schutzhund is providing as many learning experiences as challenges.
> 
> Kate


This is not a good time for the out. You can do a lot of training without getting the tug back - and it sounds like your dog will need it.

So do your one OB exercise. You'll only get to reward once, so make sure you capture a good moment. Then reward with tug. It sounds like you need to learn to play tug with your dog. Pick up the DVD Building Drive, Grip and Focus from Leerburg.

Until you get it, let your puppy win the tug game every time. Keep your pup on a leash for tug play. And if your pup wants to run after winning the tug or your pup is stressed out, then run with your pup while he carries the tug.

Never let him go back to a dropped tug. (That's how you get it back for now).

When your puppy runs to you with the tug, pushes it into you to initiate play, and does not exchange the tug for food, then you're ready for out. You can imprint out earlier, and teach without stress, but your grip may end up being less calm. Since you're going for SchH, I'd work on the calm grip first. If you don't get it sorted out now, your retrieve will be very difficult to train.


----------

